# LS 3039 compact tractor



## Tmack (9 mo ago)

I have an LS 3029 compact tractor that has a clunking in drive train when using the mid range but not in low or higher range. Does anyone know what it might be?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Tmack, welcome to the forum.

All we can do is speculate what the clunking sound may be. A gear with a broken tooth will cause a clunking sound.


----------

